# Academy pulling modern sporting rifles.



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Academy in Corpus resembles a Dollar General, anyway. Just another reason to not shop there.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

"According to Redit user Potato_Muncher"

Thanks for the breaking news!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe they did the same at Sandy Hook. They are still for sale.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

JJGold said:


> "According to Redit user Potato_Muncher"
> 
> Thanks for the breaking news!


You can always go check for yourself.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JJGold said:


> "According to Redit user Potato_Muncher"
> 
> Thanks for the breaking news!


I hear ya and saw this on my FB about an hour ago and called the Gulf Freeway location in South Houston. The part about not showing the AR's but still for sale is 100% true. At least at the Gulf Greeway location per the clerk in hunting and fishing that I spoke with and asked specifically.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Make no mistake about it, they will sell anything and everything they can to generate a profit. 

They are not your grandfathers Academy any longer...


John


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Plenty of sponsors on 2cool....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Make no mistake about it, they will sell anything and everything they can to generate a profit.
> 
> They are not your grandfathers Academy any longer...
> 
> John


Grandfathers Academy would have left them visable. New York based KKR, who now owns Academy are the ones worried about the PC ****.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Really?

Define assault. Define weapon. Define gun.

Don't apologize for your beliefs. However, please check your intellect at the door.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


This guy...


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


I'm kinda with you on the armor piercing ammo, but not with you on any 'assault' weapon.
What is an 'assault' weapon anyway?


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


What constitutes an "assault weapon" in your opinion?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Ed.....Your meds..please.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Why pay for expensive marketing when people, forums and general word of mouth will do it for free.

Hey, guess it plants ideas in heads to run out and buy one while you still can.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ed, your stupid statement is gonna get your butt plumb tore up on here. With good reason, I'll add. :headknock


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Typical Obama loving democrat spouting off.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Specks&Spots said:


> What constitutes an "assault weapon" in your opinion?


 LOL...Here's my .50 cal "Assault Rifle"........
.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Feeling liberal today?*



V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


They probably can't keep the shelves stocked. Civilians have ALL the business of owning "Assault Weapons". You want to protect yourself with a single shot 22 or a tennis racket then be my guest.

I'll take the AR with numerous loaded mags if the day ever arises.

No need for armor piercing bullets though. BTW, AR's are great for hunting - lightweight and accurate if set up correctly.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I was in an Academy yesterday in a city on west Texas and they had in fact pulled most of them from the display, but had a few still up there

I talked to the clerk and he said they are all still for sale, they are still going to be getting more in (as they can) as far as he knows and they had pulled them from display "because" 

which lead to a reply by me of "well with recent events and all" and a nod by him

but of course as he stated they are all still for sale, they are still on sale in the most recent store ad and he does not see that changing

Gander Mountain had them all out on display and was selling one while I was there and they had a really impressive selection of everything of all types of anything

they will also price match + another 10% off on a S&W M&P that was on sale at Cabelas for $599.99

I did not go to Cabelas 

I did look at some other places today sales are good, but not out of control is what everyone is saying


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

V Bottom ,
Your on the wrong forum boy. Don't go away mad, just go away.
There are some forums that would appreciate your vaginal input/output.
Try something out of California.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Academy decision makers are hypocrites. If you feel strongly enough not to display them, be a big boy and don't sell them.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Well, please define civilians, then when you get done with that task, please stop taking your meds.

I like those guns they fit nicely in a pack.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

"V-Bottom". Ok, I get it.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Armor piercing ammo? You're a special kind of stupid aren't you :rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


So only entitled people can own them?

Heck, those are the ones we need to be worried about.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Don't we live in great place where we can debate this without going to jail.

What if we said your free speech can harm someone or drive them to suicide. How is that any different than pulling the trigger on a gun? It may take longer, but some ***hole could push you off the edge someday.

Now, let's review. "Shall not infringe"

Mechanical devices like cars kill more people than guns "on accident".

While I respect your opinion, I reject you as a competent voter. That is why we are in this mess, no understanding of what drives our government.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


You don't have a f-Ing clue. An 870 pump bird hunting shotgun with a couple pockets full of bird shot could have killed 25 people in a night club setting and can be shot about as fast as he that killer was shooting. You are as ignorant as most of the media.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Big Guy's in Pearland....a 2Cool Sponsor.

Call Robert he'll sell you all the AR's, Pistols, ammo & loading supplies you need.

Great guy, with a great staff that will get you anything you need.

http://bigguysshootingsupplies.com/


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know anybody who own an assault rifle. I doubt the shooter had one. 
Here is the definition 
n a strict definition, a firearm must have at least the following characteristics to be considered an assault rifle:[2][3][4]

It must be an individual weaponIt must be capable ofÂ selective fireIt must have an intermediate-power cartridge: more power than aÂ pistolÂ but less than a standardÂ rifleÂ orÂ battle rifleItsÂ ammunitionÂ must be supplied from a detachableÂ box magazine[5]And it should have an effective range of at least 300 metres (330 yards)

Rifles that meet most of these criteria, but not all, are technically not assault rifles, despite frequently being called such.

For example:

Select-fireÂ M2 CarbinesÂ are not assault rifles; their effective range is only 200 yards.[18]Select-fire rifles such as theÂ FN FALÂ battle rifleÂ are not assault rifles; they fire full-powered rifle cartridges.Semi-automatic-only rifles like variants of theÂ Colt AR-15Â are not assault rifles; they do not have select-fire capabilities.Semi-auto rifles with fixed magazines like theÂ SKSÂ are not assault rifles; they do not have detachable box magazines and are not capable of automatic fire.

The U.S. Army defines assault rifles as "short, compact, selective-fire weapons that fire a cartridge intermediate in power between submachine gun and rifle cartridges."[19]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

In my book an assault weapon is anything you have to inflict bodily harm. Spoon, pencil, pistol, rifle, chainsaw etc. Its all in how you use it. The media skews it so it seems more interesting. As said before, the right to bear arms SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED. Sure, back when the constitution was written, there were no ar 15s. Just muskets they used for hunting, or defending their families and country. As our country evolved, so have our weapons. If our military has them, I want access to them.

"What country can preserve its liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance. Let them take arms."
- Thomas Jefferson, letter to James Madison, December 20, 1787 

As far as Academy taking guns off their shelves, fine by me. I have a local mom and pop shop I deal with for all my guns. They're fair on pricing and a lot closer. But as mentioned before, it could be a sales stunt. After all, the excuse that was elected president is the greatest salesman for the firearms industry.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

For those that say the only weapon was a musket please do a little research and look up the Puckle Gun. 
Has a 1718 patent and was listed as a machine gun, sure looks a lot better than a musket.










Psalm 144:1


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Must be where the saying originated, "I bet that'll make your hind quarters puckle."


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

...and the battlecry, "Puckle up mother&%#@^%!!!!"

LOL


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*I have a question ?*

Shooter was a Muslim? A radical Isis follower Muslim correct ? How many American lives have been taken by radical Muslims ?Didn't the FBI know about this guy since he was flagged and investigated ? So shouldn't we ask who is at fault ?And what or who should be banned . FBI failed again but no repercussions towards them or the known Radical Muslims . Shouldn't their be a ban on Muslims coming to America and what about this List of radicals that our FBI is "watching"? Shouldn't that list be your one way ticket out of here and get a lifetime ban. This is so stupid already . All these crimes are committed by deranged creatures a mechanical object can not function without a deranged individual functioning it . BAN THE TERRORIST AND THEIR MUSLIM FOLLOWERS .or do we not want to hurt anyone's feelings . "
"Let's not judge people " haha !!!
Pathetic way we live now . and like always the hard working American citizen is to pay by infringing on our rights instead of taking the action towards a problem . I hope everybody remembers this on election day . I have spent the last dollar that I will ever spend in Academy . They will not get my support ever again . And that's how you fix this problem ...because when you hurt peoples pockets that's more hurtful than their feelings . Ok I'm done haha !


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


 Not very often I'm speechless. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Invented in 1894, holds 11 rounds of hi powered ammo (44mag), can empty the entire magazine in about 3.5 seconds. Can be reloaded with a speedloader in about 3 seconds. Easily hidden under a trench-coat. Oh....millions sold, and has taken more game for the table than any other rifle in history. Wake up people......IT"S NOT A HARDWARE PROBLEM!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

They are not hiding any weapons at the Gibson's store in Kerrville.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


However, if I shoot a pig with my so called assault rifle, I'm sure you would be more than happy for free pork?

You need help....and I don't mean more free stuff you are always begging for....unless it's free psychiatric treatment and meds.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Sure...why not! Make the lazy SOBs work for their glory. No need to make the wackos buy a semiauto with 20-30 round shot magazine. They can do way more damage with a few hundred pounds of common fertilizer and some diesel anyway.

Seems that if a few of these nut cases walk into a place and try to start firing only to get riddled themselves by 4-5 licensed armed patrons....then the word may get out. 
Being Armed and fighting is better than being slaughtered.

I respect your opinion and will give you some support on the armor piercing rounds though...just not the rest.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


You and this dbag haha. 




Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


hmmm i have never owned an assault rifle but i have owned a few Amralite rifles.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

RB II said:


> You don't have a f-Ing clue. An 870 pump bird hunting shotgun with a couple pockets full of bird shot could have killed 25 people in a night club setting and can be shot about as fast as he that killer was shooting. You are as ignorant as most of the media.


Then in this case the 870 would be an "assault" weapon

Sitting in a duck blind it's a "hunting" weapon

Racked behind the bedroom door it's a "self defense" or "home defense" weapon

At a clays facility it's a "sporting" weapon

Used by LEO it's a "police" weapon

You could replace weapon with any noun based on what you do with it.

Knife 
Blow gun
Clothes
Spoon 
Banana

Now use it to prevent a bad situation by gunning down the perp and the adjective probably wouldnt even be mentioned.

Media view makes me pull my hair out.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


You need a lobotomy


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Well good thing the way "you feel" means nothing to anyone and we still get to own anything we want


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They should take down their assault knives section, the assault tent stakes section, the assault fish hook section, all the assault fishing rods along with the assault propane section. Hell, maybe they should just close up and go on home. One well placed round would have made a lot of difference in stopping this madness. What kind of gun fired it would be irrelevant.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Guess I'll continue buying my guns from budsgunshop 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


I see you're winning friends again. Good luck hating life


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I've always maintained that Academy is only a frozen food aisle away from being another Walmart. Customer service and inventory are sorely lacking, unless you happen to be shoe shopping. 

Taking the "sporting" rifles off the shelves, but continuing to sell them makes them appear to have more in common with drug dealers than sporting businesses. It's all about the money, but let's do it in the dark. No respect for a company that will do that kind of business.

Looks like V Bottom finally found some cheap gas, but the vapors must have got the better of him.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
That's all I got... wait, one more :rotfl:

Kelly


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Mont said:


> They should take down their assault knives section, the assault tent stakes section, the *assault fish hook* section, all the assault fishing rods along with the assault propane section. Hell, maybe they should just close up and go on home. One well placed round would have made a lot of difference in stopping this madness. What kind of gun fired it would be irrelevant.


Yeah ask this guy about his run in with an assault fish hook :rotfl:

That will have to be my caption gom1


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Careful with this armor piercing bullet nonsense. Your granddaddy's 30-06 with soft points will defeat Level 3 body armor. With a better bullet and/or some more velocity, it will easily defeat Level 4. Even at Level 4, 30-06 soft points will destroy the plate with the first shot. 

Big picture, with adequate velocity, any properly constructed bullet will defeat essentially any level of personal protection.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Your belief is you're right so badass. These dumb sob's feel the same way you do.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> ...They can do way more damage with a few hundred pounds of common fertilizer and some diesel anyway. ...


I don't disagree with your point but, it's not so easy to get Ammonium Nitrate anymore. I have a TDA turf and ornamental license and before my sprayer was stolen, I would mix my own fertilizer based on what my customer's lawns needed. I mainly used Ammonium Sulfate (which can't be used to make a bomb) because of the alkaline soil around Houston as the sulfur would help to unlock the nutrients there and adjust the ph over time. In the early Spring, I liked to use a higher N, quick release fertilizer to get earlier and faster greenup, my normal N source was UFLEXX, which is a slow release. I tried to get Ammonium Nitrate from 5 different sources that sell only to the trade, none of them could get it for me. I ultimately ended up using an uncoated urea for my N source because I couldn't get what I wanted.

I give all that background to show that even for a legitimate use, it's not readily available like it once was. I'm sure it's still available to farmers and fertilizer manufacturers through some channels. The government cracks down on everything they perceive as a threat, including fertilizer. We notice when they're cracking down on guns but not so much when they crack down on stuff like fertilizer.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Yeah ask this guy about his run in with an assault fish hook :rotfl:
> 
> That will have to be my caption gom1


Lol those f,ers are barbaric I tell ya!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> However, if I shoot a pig with my so called assault rifle, I'm sure you would be more than happy for free pork?
> 
> You need help....and I don't mean more free stuff you are always begging for....unless it's free psychiatric treatment and meds.


:rotfl:


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Ammonium Nitrate*



bg said:


> I don't disagree with your point but, it's not so easy to get Ammonium Nitrate anymore. I have a TDA turf and ornamental license and before my sprayer was stolen, I would mix my own fertilizer based on what my customer's lawns needed. I mainly used Ammonium Sulfate (which can't be used to make a bomb) because of the alkaline soil around Houston as the sulfur would help to unlock the nutrients there and adjust the ph over time. In the early Spring, I liked to use a higher N, quick release fertilizer to get earlier and faster greenup, my normal N source was UFLEXX, which is a slow release. I tried to get Ammonium Nitrate from 5 different sources that sell only to the trade, none of them could get it for me. I ultimately ended up using an uncoated urea for my N source because I couldn't get what I wanted.
> 
> I give all that background to show that even for a legitimate use, it's not readily available like it once was. I'm sure it's still available to farmers and fertilizer manufacturers through some channels. The government cracks down on everything they perceive as a threat, including fertilizer. We notice when they're cracking down on guns but not so much when they crack down on stuff like fertilizer.


Ammonium Nitrate 41-0-0 is highly regulated now. New Braunfels has 7 and soon to be eight rock quarries. None of them to my knowledge pack their own holes anymore. They drill the holes and prep the site and hire a company that has a bulk grain looking truck come in and fill the holes. They do not want the liability or regulation paperwork that comes with storing the 41-0-0. 40 years ago when I worked at a feed store anyone could buy it.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

wonder if the bad guys will follow the rules :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## rthug (Aug 16, 2005)

*Education V*

http://www.assaultweapon.info/


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

BG and OSO that's good news to hear and I more or less knew it. the point is still basically that removing semiauto weapons is not an answer. It only effects the law abiding in the first place. These wackos are well trained and informed on how and where to do the most damage, in the shortest time and to the greatest terror effect. They will find another way.......and that is the real scary thought to me! 

Stay alert my friends


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

v bottom, you're a funny guy. all the ones that are anti gun are the same ones that if the deal got real they would want US to protect them. haha :flag:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

One of those pressure cooker bombs like they used at the Boston Marathon would have probably killed more than 50 people in that club. They will still find ways to kill. Oh...and V-bottom...do us all a favor and do not vote. I'm sure you are a Hillary supporter.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> BG and OSO that's good news to hear and I more or less knew it. the point is still basically that removing semiauto weapons is not an answer. It only effects the law abiding in the first place. These wackos are well trained and informed on how and where to do the most damage, in the shortest time and to the greatest terror effect. They will find another way.......and that is the real scary thought to me!
> 
> Stay alert my friends


x2 yup all you will do is create a black market for the guns just like drugs and how did the war on drugs work out? oh yea it made a bunch of ruthless cartels with almost endless supplies of cash to buy corrupt kill and steal.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We should all email them and ask why they keep on doing this. I did.

https://academy.custhelp.com/app/ask


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> BG and OSO that's good news to hear and I more or less knew it. the point is still basically that removing semiauto weapons is not an answer. It only effects the law abiding in the first place. These wackos are well trained and informed on how and where to do the most damage, in the shortest time and to the greatest terror effect. They will find another way.......and that is the real scary thought to me!
> 
> Stay alert my friends


I really don't think it is good news though. I've been denied access to what was the best tool for what I needed to accomplish, along with many farmers, because of the actions of 1 idiot. It really isn't any different than gun control, take a tool away from the law abiding citizen in an effort to prevent the criminal from using it to do something that is already illegal.

Yeah, I found away around it, as have many others but, it wasn't the best way. Urea is not a clean source of N and the ammonium part is just as important.

I don't personally agree with restricting law abiding citizens from access to the tools they need just because it might prevent some wack job from doing something bad with those tools. This sort of incrementalism eventually ends up creeping into everything else. First they came for the fertilizer but, I didn't care because I didn't use fertilizer...

You can still go out and buy a pound of gunpowder, which will build a whole lot of pressure cooker or pipe bombs, without filling out any paperwork. So what does banning AN accomplish, really? There are other ways to blow stuff up.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Oso Blanco said:


> Ammonium Nitrate 41-0-0 is highly regulated now. New Braunfels has 7 and soon to be eight rock quarries. None of them to my knowledge pack their own holes anymore. They drill the holes and prep the site and hire a company that has a bulk grain looking truck come in and fill the holes. They do not want the liability or regulation paperwork that comes with storing the 41-0-0. *40 years ago when I worked at a feed store anyone could buy it.*


Without filling out a single form. And nobody was blowing stuff up with it. We have one moron blow up a federal building with it and now it's almost unavailable for it's original purpose.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Good.....I hope they snatch them off the shelves of every Gun Shop in the US.
> Civilians have NO business owning Assault Weapons of any sort and Amour Piercing ammo. Sorry, just the way I feel.


Come And Take It!

Sorry, just the way I feel.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

It is easier for people to point to an AR-15, or something similar, and say "this is an assault weapon," than it is for them to point to a person and say "he/she is a terrorist."

Because of this, I believe a ban of some sort is going to happen sooner rather than later. Especially if these types of attacks continue to happen at this frequency, regardless of who the shooter is.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ernest said:


> Careful with this armor piercing bullet nonsense. Your granddaddy's 30-06 with soft points will defeat Level 3 body armor. With a better bullet and/or some more velocity, it will easily defeat Level 4. Even at Level 4, 30-06 soft points will destroy the plate with the first shot.
> 
> Big picture, with adequate velocity, any properly constructed bullet will defeat essentially any level of personal protection.


I think VB was referring to the love piercing "amour" bullets in his little ditty.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Lot's of people think the M855 "green tip" is armor piercing because it has a steel penetrator core, which simply is not the case. These are the same people who think AR's are assault weapons and pistol griped stocks & bayonet lugs should be illegal. The ATF made Barnes pull their dangerous game brass bullets because they were "armor piercing", I guess they never heard of a lathe? Many people with bolt action .50 cal rifles turn their own solid brass bullets. The .50 cal Raufoss projectile on the other hand is a different story, it's a truly devastating round and I understand the restriction on those. 

You don't need "armor piercing" bullets to defeat body armor when you can shoot them in the face, or if they are standing sideways through the shoulder to blow out their heart. A shot through an artery or the illiac vein in the leg will also bleed them out quickly, a shotgun blast to the crotch area and they are finished.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> We should all email them and ask why they keep on doing this. I did.
> 
> http://academy.custhelp.com/app/ask


There are 32 people in the Chat queue ahead of me. Sent an email as well.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

HP - my post was not directed at the psychiatric patient. It was direct at those that agreed with his idiotic suggestion. You know, the physics challenged, soon to be psychiatric patients.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ernest said:


> HP - my post was not directed at the psychiatric patient. It was direct at those that agreed with his idiotic suggestion. You know, the physics challenged, soon to be psychiatric patients.


:rotfl:

I was assuming VB was spinning his Bon Jovi LP and singing to "You give love a bad name"...


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

bg said:


> I don't disagree with your point but, it's not so easy to get Ammonium Nitrate anymore. I have a TDA turf and ornamental license and before my sprayer was stolen, I would mix my own fertilizer based on what my customer's lawns needed. I mainly used Ammonium Sulfate (which can't be used to make a bomb) because of the alkaline soil around Houston as the sulfur would help to unlock the nutrients there and adjust the ph over time. In the early Spring, I liked to use a higher N, quick release fertilizer to get earlier and faster greenup, my normal N source was UFLEXX, which is a slow release. I tried to get Ammonium Nitrate from 5 different sources that sell only to the trade, none of them could get it for me. I ultimately ended up using an uncoated urea for my N source because I couldn't get what I wanted.
> 
> I give all that background to show that even for a legitimate use, it's not readily available like it once was. I'm sure it's still available to farmers and fertilizer manufacturers through some channels. The government cracks down on everything they perceive as a threat, including fertilizer. We notice when they're cracking down on guns but not so much when they crack down on stuff like fertilizer.


Yep, but the Texas City Disaster in the 50s never made Gummint do squat-it wasn't til McVeigh and Nichols bastages blew up Ok City.

Hey V-Bottom:

Are you proposing they also take away Dennis The Menace's Slingshot-after all, he did shoot Mr. Wilson with it? It must be mighty hard for you to chew gum and walk-especially when your mind is fixed on driving 50 miles to save $0.03 per gallon on gas, leaving you with a net savings of less than $0.0075 per gallon after factoring in the wear and tear and gas use. You could buy a McDouble once every 2 months with that tremendous savings you made.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

bg said:


> *You can still go out and buy a pound of gunpowder, which will build a whole lot of pressure cooker or pipe bombs, without filling out any paperwork. * So what does banning AN accomplish, really? There are other ways to blow stuff up.


As a 7th grader, I'd walk into any pharmacy and buy cannisters of Sulphur, Salt Peter and make my own charcoal. Stuff was darn cheap and we blew up a lot of **** with it-all legally-sometimes our mix wasn't right and it just fizzled like a bad firecracker. In HS, it was easy to get in the science lab to get nitric acid, glycerin and sulphuric acid-and gee, what can you make with that?? 

Also, given the FACT that Hussein Obama HONORED Clock Boy for making what appeared to be a bomb and taking it to school evidences how out of touch Obama is with Muslim's -add the fact he told ICE to NOT check the Social Media of those fine-*** Syrians he is/has imported (and gave each piles of our tax monies), it appears that our main THREAT is living at 1600 Penn Avenue. "Homegrown" terrorists my behind.

V-Bottom just reflects how dumb the majority of 'Mericans are. Have you ever met a Felon that would legally purchase or try to purchase a gun? The fact felons cannot possess a firearm sure works well now doesn't it!!

The only way to stop a terrorist is catch him/her beforehand and kill him/her.


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

What's next? Let's start a program to give all the "entitled" an AR to protect them from the working people who payed for one. 
Just saying that seems to be the answer to everything else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Went to Academy at lunch, they are running a sale on 5.56, 64 grain in 150 count box. Went to check out and was told that I had to provide ID and fill out a form for any purchase of over 100 rounds of 5.56 and several other caliber/types..... I questioned the clerk, she advised corporate policy, showed a letter, I did not notice a date on the letter as I was seeing a lot of red...

I left the box of ammo and other items I was going to purchase.

I am done with Academy...


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

I respect the right of any business to make decisions like this. However, my dollar is my vote and I'll use it show my displeasure as I hope the rest of you will.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

gary.curlin said:


> What's next? Let's start a program to give all the "entitled" an AR to protect them from the working people who payed for one.
> Just saying that seems to be the answer to everything else.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Huh? You make no sense. I believe many of the 'entitled' are likely felons and cannot possess a firearm. Further, I prefer that folks on 'gummint assistance' not own or possess a gun-they should have nothing to steal and likely are a threat to those that pay taxes and work.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*LOL*

Saw this and had to bring it here to share with this discussion.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

JLC52315 said:


> Well good thing the way "you feel" means nothing to anyone and we still get to own anything we want


X2


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Frontier21 said:


> I respect the right of any business to make decisions like this. However, my dollar is my vote and I'll use it show my displeasure as I hope the rest of you will.


Here! Here! Companies have the right to do whatever they want, just as we have the right to shop at Roy's, Dick's, Cabelas, etc. Target had the right to take whatever stance they wanted and the people responded. I've been done with Academy. Hit them where it matters the most- in the register!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've had it with Academy too. Guy behind the reel counter didn't know what Corrosion-X is.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

txjustin said:


> You're a special kind of stupid aren't you :rotfl:


Post of the day. Sad thing is, VB won't even come back to try to defend himself. He can post dumb stuff all day long but sure can't back it up.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Now Academy is not only losing customers, but suppliers too.

http://soldiersystems.net/2016/06/1...s/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

hoosierplugger said:


> I've had it with Academy too. Guy behind the reel counter didn't know what Corrosion-X is.


You should have told him it was the new and improved "assault weapon":rotfl:

I'm done with cowardly Academy as well.......gonna spend all my money now exclusively at the "mom and pops" stores.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Marburger's in Seabrook.

:brew2:


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Marburgers gets my business!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I like Marburgers too. I went in there for ammo on Tuesday to get some for my Dad's Father's Day present. Great folks and you can actually park next to the front door and don't have to walk a half mile across a store and back.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, only generic shotguns and .22's @ Woodlands, Academy, yesterday!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Response to the email I sent

Thank you for contacting Academy Sports + Outdoors. We are currently selling modern sports rifles, but out of respect for the victims and the tragic situation in Orlando, we have chosen not to broadly advertise or display these items. Our selection varies by store and your best source for current inventory availability is by checking with your local store.

As a family and community focused retailer, Academy Sports + Outdoors is constantly evaluating our business to ensure the safety and satisfaction of our customers. Our decision to remove modern sports rifles from display while continuing to make them available to those customers legally eligible to purchase them reflects that commitment.

Sincerely,

Derrick E.
Customer Service Associate
Academy Customer Care

Done with them!


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lagunaroy said:


> Response to the email I sent
> 
> Thank you for contacting Academy Sports + Outdoors. We are currently selling modern sports rifles, but out of respect for the victims and the tragic situation in Orlando, we have chosen not to broadly advertise or display these items. Our selection varies by store and your best source for current inventory availability is by checking with your local store.
> 
> ...


Do you know what's the worst part of that? That they took them off display but still sell them. You're SO firm in your beliefs that you pull them and hurt the pro gun crowd yet you still want to make money off of us because you know the sales will spike??? That to me is absolutely disgusting. You either support gun rights and you keep them on the shelf or you take your inventory and scrap them or donate them to local police departments. I am absolutely done with this company.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So instead of disrespecting  victims of a terror attack, we're going to hide the guns so you can't see them. Lunacy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Seems like a stupid move to me! Your still gonna sell them so what have yall achieved? You know the saying either ______ or get off the pot. 
I could really care less what Academy does with their rifles I've never bought a gun from them anyway.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> Now Academy is not only losing customers, but suppliers too.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/2016/06/1...s/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=twitterfeed


We were talking about this at the gun shop I was in at lunchtime, today.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> Post of the day. Sad thing is, VB won't even come back to try to defend himself. He can post dumb stuff all day long but sure can't back it up.


I think he just does that to rile a bunch of guys up, and he usually does a good job of it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Guns*

This is the willowbrook academy. They put the blue plastic ones up in place.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

snapperlicious said:


> This is the willowbrook academy. They put the blue plastic ones up in place.


As well as for the glocks

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Looks like those are showing the optics and laser sights. But i have no doubt they hid the rifles... "out of respect"


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

snapperlicious said:


> This is the willowbrook academy. They put the blue plastic ones up in place.


Those blue ones look scary.

Sent from my Samsung S7 via Tapatalk


----------

